
Good marketing books with more substance than Seth Godin's? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1392/what-are-some-good-marketing-books-with-more-subst.html
======
mindcrime
I'm a Seth Godin fan, and usually recommend several of his books to people who
are interested in marketing. But outside of his material, my list of marketing
books would include:

1\. _Positioning: The Battle for Your Mind_ by Al Ries, Jack Trout and Philip
Kotler

2\. _The 22 Immutable Laws of Marketing: Violate Them at Your Own Risk!_ by Al
Ries and Jack Trout

3\. _Re-Positioning: Marketing in an Era of Competition, Change and Crisis_ by
Jack Trout and Steve Rivkin

4\. _The 22 Immutable Laws of Branding_ by Al Ries and Laura Ries

5\. _Differentiate or Die: Survival in Our Era of Killer Competition_ by Jack
Trout and Steve Rivkin

6\. _Marketing High Technology_ by William H. Davidow

7\. _Marketing Warfare_ by Al Ries

8\. _The Discipline of Market Leaders_ by Michael Treacy and Fred Wiersema

9\. _Crossing The Chasm_ by Geoffrey Moore

